# Pics of Lola and Rio



## PamperedPigeon (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi everyone - I just wanted to share pics of my babies that I snapped this weekend. They're a little over a month old now and I've recently weened them off of the "bottle" (actually, it wsa a jar). These little birds make me so happy!

Lola is the white one and Rio is brown.

I really enjoy this forum and reading so many stories. I've learned a lot! Thank you all for participating!


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cute birds. Sweet


----------



## PamperedPigeon (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you!! They are very sweet, but Rio has all of a sudden - in the past few days - started running from us when we try to pick him up off the ground. Once you catch him, he's fine. Is this normal? Is there any way to train him not to behave this way?


----------

